#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [影片] 子宮內日記：犬科動物篇

## wingwolf

小狗如何長成大狗
這點相信大家都有些熟悉吧

但是一個細胞如何長成小狗呢？

http://hd.openv.com/tv_play-hddoc_20090626_7061005.html

這裏講述了三種狗（獒犬、黃金獵犬、吉娃娃）和狼的胚胎發育過程

會讓大家大開眼界  :Very Happy:  


P.S.
我發現毛茸茸的小胚胎和幼獸一樣可愛

----------


## 阿翔

昨晚翔才剛剛看完XD
覺得它真的做得很好啊，還有狼的生產圖片呢，
剛生出來的小犬科動物真是超可愛的，
之前看了貓科的日記，不過還是覺得犬科較可愛XD
芝娃娃生產是要剖腹的啊~
這樣說的話翔家的芝娃娃也是這樣生出來吧，
媽本來在電腦中看電視，一聽見「芝娃娃」馬上就轉頭來看呢，
看來她也還蠻關心芝娃娃的~~

----------


## 許狼中將

太棒了！真是感謝wingwolf的提供！
中將之前一直都找不到呢，之前中將只有看到貓科的而已！
畢竟中將跟貓不親，還是犬科比較有親切感…

----------


## u6ie

呀~感謝wingwolf大>ˇ<
我之前也找很久呢!!

台灣什麼時候會出片子呢??
影片出來是一定要買的啦XDD

----------


## 諾藍

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx3C_j826Sw&feature=related[/youtube]

最近在做報告剛好找到這則影片~

和大家一起來分享生命的奧妙~

其實還有很多我們不知道的知識都可以從這裡學到呢~!

----------


## 野狼1991

感謝諾藍分享,真的是令我收穫良多
沒想到雖然同為哺乳類,但他們卻在子宮時就開始競爭了
(會被吸收掉這點我嚇到了
而且看完狼與狗的介紹......更加覺得狼好強XD"(私心嚴重作祟
不過過於狼能演化成吉娃娃也真的很神奇呢(菸

話說又快到了母親節,
表示最近動物星球或是國家地理又會友母親節特輯了ˊˇˋ+
之前是狗胚胎受精過程與成長,
只能說生命真的很神奇ˊˇˋ

----------


## u6ie

我之前寫信去問國家地理何時會出版中文版,
後來問到台灣的代理商,他們今年6月回信說預計暑假出版~

今天去網頁看真的出版了耶耶耶~!!
(不過價錢有點望之怯步=V=...)
一次好像是三套一起賣(犬科,貓科,鯊魚和袋鼠和企鵝)
資訊頁在此

藍光:
http://www.listening.com.tw/products...d=91&og_id=558


DVD:
http://www.listening.com.tw/products...d=93&og_id=568

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  羽狼：

      非常感謝妳的分享唷！！！嗥真的吉娃娃有可能是沙漠的大耳狐的後代，不過這還有一些爭議就是了。

TO  諾藍：

      本狼在YOUTUBE只找到六段中的五段，最後一段不知道為什麼不見了？ :wuffer_bawl: 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD6241840CF1FC340


TO  U6IE：

      本狼當年有看大象的，要懷孕整整22個月真是辛苦！！！還有鯊魚，果然是高效率的掠食者，連還在子宮裡面就要開始競爭；雖然殘酷，但是這就是大自然的奧妙！！！不過，為什麼本狼看到企鵝？他們不是卵生的？ :wuffer_arou: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrqgPjZ07Ts

----------


## 斯冰菊

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...PhhFm3oIHWARXJ

本狼好不容易找到最後一段，特地建立播放清單以饗眾友獸！！！ :wuffer_howl: 

北極凍狼    斯冰菊    緬懷狼版14年7月10日過世的鯊魚嘴大吉娃娃──嘟嘟

狼版14年7月15日    20:53

----------

